# Ignition rotors keep breaking



## 86vdubgolf (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a 86 golf that i just swapped a 91 passat 2.0 16v into. Everything runs at idle and if drive the car like a grandpa. If i give it half throttle while driving it shatters the ignition rotor. Just replaced the distributor with a brand new one and tried to drive it down the road and shattered the rotor again. I have pulled the valve cover to check the cams and everything is tight. 

Any ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## F3t1sh (Oct 17, 2008)

You need a 16v heater core hose.

The 8v will be touching the distributor and with the rubber motor mount, whenever you hit a bump when the rotor is facing the hose, it'll snap it.


----------



## idntnowhtimdoin (Jun 3, 2010)

did you put new mounts in the car when you did the swap? mine did that on launches... Then i changed the trans mount to a G60 from the worn out stock hydro unit and never had a problem again...


----------



## Bozwell (Aug 25, 2003)

are you using the correct rotor/dizzy cap?


----------

